# Dust collector hose holder



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my current plan for a contraption to hold a dust collector hose. I want it to be like a third hand holding the hose just where I want it.

Thoughts or comments are welcome.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, you might radius the large piece for more manuverability.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, here it is. The only thing left is to route a slot in the long piece so I can slide it back and forth, for a little more adjustability.


----------

